# Camo dipping??



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Anybody have any info on anyone who camo dips guns in this general area, and does a good job? I know Gander will do it..not sure if there are any other places around Mid-Mi anywhere? Thinking about having my A-5 Stalker camo'd. Thanks, if anybody has any info.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Contact VC Finishes in Lake Odessa. They're a factory authorized Predator Camo dipper. They have many more patterns than listed on their website.
http://vcfinishes.com/_wsn/page3.html

There's a camo gunstock shown here...
http://vcfinishes.com/_wsn/page7.html

Here's a "wood" stock...
http://vcfinishes.com/_wsn/page5.html


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

I had my O/U done 2 years ago by Gander Mountain and I couldn't be happier!!! It has held up very well and looks great!!!


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

I had my SBE done by Bachelder in G.R. for $225. 2 years ago.Very pleased with it.They ship it out somewhere after they prep it.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I wouldn't be suprised if the stuff is farmed out to VC. Especially anything in west Michigan. 
The one thing you may find dealing with VC directly is that you won't be paying any middle man costs or costs for them to ship to VC.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

we have used alot of dippers (VC included) i recommend our current dipper
H2o imaging...they are out of state but without a doubt they can get it done with amazing quality....they even offer a rubberizing finish 

ask for chuck or jon...they are great guys

www.h2oimaging.com


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Seeing that you've probably had more experience with dipping than anybody else here, I'd take that suggestion.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

Pinefarm said:


> Seeing that you've probably had more experience with dipping than anybody else here, I'd take that suggestion.



it has been a long HARD BUMPY road too...lol, but what a learning curve... the thing that will pick a dipper is their film, if you dont see what you want on their site (most dippers) can get what you want, all you have to do is ask

mikie


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

I drive by VC Finishes everday. Right now their sign says $150 to camo a gun.


----------

